# Introduce new goat to herd



## Squick7314 (Aug 9, 2018)

I have 3 goats all dawrf one is Nigerian he is our buck we know that our other 2 is a mom doe and her baby that I got from a farm while mom was pregnant but our two adults are both now 2 and the baby is 5 months we just took in a nubain doe who is 5months she is super sweet  now the buck is fine could care less the kid she doesn't care she just wants to be by her mom but momma goat she keeps attacking and she is the only one having a problem I have try having them in open space she just attacks and I been keeping the two youngsters together because they are fine together they will eat out of the same bowl and everything 


    One more thing I'm worried bout how small this nubain is I don't know know the story on why they had to get rid of there goats but she seems thin I'll attach pictures


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 9, 2018)

That is one very thin/underweight baby IMHO. I think she could stand more/better groceries as well as a fecal to make sure parasites aren't robbing her of nutrition. Mom is probably attacking to "protect" her baby.


----------



## Squick7314 (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah we just picked her up really thin i don't know what the story was behind them getting rid of their goats but she seen food an started gobbling it right up ours are a good size so I was like wow she really thin but o was picking up dewormer this weekend and was going to keep her on a higher grain deit to see if the extra carbs will help with weight gaine love my goats and she is the sweetest little thing


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 9, 2018)

No she is not thin. She is very dairy looking and at the stage of development they tend to grow long and lanky. Some of this depends on genetics. Our Nubian kids are much leaner than our lamancha kids. Some lines are leaner and slower growing, others are beefier... again depends on lines.
She has a beautiful escutcheon, teat placement and width between hock. 

Be very careful with just adding grain "groceries". This can throw off the rumin quick as well as cause other metabolic issues. I suggest some vitamins and minimal grain, good hay.
Deworm only after having a fecal analysis done. Never deworm without knowing what worms and what load. 

Interesting she has a scrapie tag but not a tattoo. I guess she was not registered.  
You should ask if the Nubians are G6S tested. It is DNA, if they say yes ask for a copy of the paperwork.

Just an FYI you really should not keep your Nigerian buck with any does. Especially not any Nigerian Kids.

The Nubian dam is just being protective.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 9, 2018)

How much does she weigh? 

Side profile pic shows she looks to have adequate amount of covering over her ribs and spine. 

A fecal is always a good idea.


----------



## Squick7314 (Aug 9, 2018)

We have our buck separate the only ones together are the does but her hip bones an her lower spine seem to be very noticeable but she is a happy little think and I haven't done anything to change really just bouncing ideas around because she is our first big breed and I want to make sure everything looks right to a nubain owner size wise because to us she looks thin and I know dairy goats are not as meaty but  I want her healthy and not under weight Ill try to get a weight on her


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 9, 2018)

Keep in mind this is not a Nigerian dwarf. Their body structure is quite different. She has adequate fleshing.

As far as weight you look at rate of gain... is the doe progressing? What was birthweight etc.

These are two of our Nubians. Not sure if the red one will be shown but the black one will be.  They always look thinner in pics... why? I don't know. But these two are super healthy. No coccidia, no parasites. 
 these are from June 30
    

these are from Aug 7

  

These were taken mid July-
   

The black one is a March 7th baby (one of triplets) The red one a March 24th baby (twins)


----------



## Squick7314 (Aug 9, 2018)

Beautiful yeah they said she was probably about 5months old but from back she still doesn't look that healthy I can clearly see her hips i know they didn't not disbud her right either she has a little piece of bud on her one side of head she is for our home not show but your are so beautiful


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 9, 2018)

Your doe is very pretty and structurally from behind she is very nice. Keep that in mind as she gets old enough to breed. She is pretty. I see what you mean on the hips, I looked back at the pics.
Maybe a bit of weight but keep in mind you should see "something". Often those use to Nigerians especially will think ugggghhhh thin.... not necessarily.

A good friend that has a lamancha (her first) kept saying the goat was thin and the goats were just seeming like they needed weight... especially the one Nigerian. Keep in mind she is newer to goats and has Nigerians, mini's and Lamancha.  I finally found time to go and visit.


The one she was really worried about was the only animal that was in proper condition. All the other goats were so fat it was becoming dangerous.
The Lamancha was 160lbs at 1yr. This is not a large framed doe... none of the goats were cycling... no heats... too heavy.  She has to get 60 lbs off the lm before breeding. 
Her feet were really affected.. she didn't want to climb or do much.

Think thoroughbred horse vs a percheron or a belgian horse. 

Now, I'll be honest I do like a bit more fleshy... I would like a bit more on my nubian girls too... but that is because I always feel  like I rather have a bit of padding  because all it takes is something small to throw off a goat and it can take forever for them to recuperate a few pounds.

This doeling was considered "fleshy"
  

this doe- just right
 

Definitely go with what you are comfortable with... I just wanted to encourage you that she really is ok and not to worry too much. 
As far as the scurs... yep many goats get them. Doesn't matter if the breeder has been disbudding for 30-40 years or a vet or an extension agent... they can happen. When disbudding many would rather err on the side of caution  and end up with a scur than a dead kid.


----------



## Squick7314 (Aug 10, 2018)

Well she seems extremely healthy other wise poop is normal coloring of eyes normal she talks and she is super sweet the only issue were having is a doe she is just having it her kid will lay next our the Nubian if put together but as soon as we put our doe in she Chase's and head butts just keep trying bringing them in the pasture together and sepreate when need be hopefully she takes soon because this little girl is the sweetest lay her head on ur lap and follows me all over


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 10, 2018)

The herd order will be established... it may take a few weeks. It's normal.


----------



## Wispy55 (Aug 15, 2018)

My head doe is a 2 yr old lamancha mix doe, when we introduced a new 5 month old nubian doe she ignored the new doe completely. It took 3 weeks before the two began eating together. We have a nigerian buck and a lamancha mix wether, our doe's first offspring. The does are housed together next to the wether and buck. They all browse together each morning but sleep apart as we are still milking.  It takes time for changes in a herd, what ever the size. It took a year before our lamancha carried any weight on her frame. Be patient and enjoy her affections, our's is just the same. We love her to bits already. 
This our nubian a week after getting her.


----------



## Lewanu-mom16 (Aug 22, 2018)

Head butting and charging at a new goat can also be a sign of herd dominance aka pecking order mom’s either trying to “protect” baby or is just making sure the Nubian and her baby Nd both know who’s in charge in the herd lol my whethered male Nigerian at 2 years old hadn’t seen another goat until after we lost my mini mare this past March so he needed a friend my fiancé was wanting to get into goats as well so we found a Nigerian dwarf doe who was about to turn a year old on July 30th the first night we housed them together she was half the size of my male and immediately they went at it for a head butting match my boy was very rough and yet the doe immediately kicked his butt and we decided to separate them for a lil while we later figured out they were establishing a pecking order in the herd lol so we just let them see each other thru gaps in separate stalls at first taking them outside and tethering them separate while they grazed and got used to each other eventually they got along so well that now they can be left outside together unattended in the enclosure with no worries about head butting or a fight. On occasion u may see some rough play over food etc but that’s perfectly normal behavior the worst horsing around u will see is when they first meet and have to establish dominance and a pecking order in the herd ranks lol so that’s a high possibility for u as well.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 22, 2018)

I notice more head butting at beginning of rutt, when younger does start cycling.  And, just before they start kidding.  Mine are dam raised and extended family does often get in on the fight.  

With new additions ensure they can escape and get enough to eat and drink.  Sometimes that may mean pulling them out a few hours to feed.  I had a doe that cane from a dry lot situation and it was months before she would go out with herd to graze.  Scream her head off, alone in the barn.  I kept hay out for her until she finally caught on and went out with herd.

Caution about putting strange bucks together during rutt.  Any other time a bunch of bucks get along fine with new additions.


----------

